# how to install se-r sideskirts to se......



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

starting a thread to seek answer and input for installing se-r sideskirts to a normal se, 200sx b14, noticed some already interested from other threads, just continuing quest...........


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/bodypros.shtml


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

NICE


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

where can you get sideskirts that look look like this. will they fit a sentra? how much do they usually cost?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i read this article already, this is the basis of this thread, i may be persistent, but i am seeking for answers....
and the sentra's have their own se version which has the sideskirts, check out the b14 site and the white car of the month has them on.......


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's my car.White nissan sentra.
I paid like $300.00 for the side skirts
I picked up from www.mossyperformance.com
BTW more pics here--->> www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=58810

Jay L.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn thats allot of money for side skirts...
wow....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i paid that much too, but wouldn't want to spend that much again for installation, painted for a 100 yes, installed for 300, no, much more important things lined up for the car fund..........


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

I had some installed on my 200. 4 bolts and to sided tape works great. I took them off and bought a different set. I want to sell the SER skirts if interested.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

i'm interested in the SER side skirts. i'll drop you an email.


----------

